# ed parker and bruce lee



## drummingman

i have read that bruce lee studied with ed parker of american kenpo fame.does anyone know what bruce took for those lessons and put into jkd?


----------



## HKphooey

Based on all the books I have read about Bruce Lee, he incorporated any extra training into his method of fighting.  He tried to learn all he could about other styles and their restrictions and "holes".


----------



## Jimi

Many of Bruces students came from Ed Parkers pool of Black belts so to speak. I am sure they both took a little something from their experience with knowing each other. PEACE


----------



## Cthulhu

To my knowledge, Lee never formally trained with Parker; however, Ed Parker did introduce Lee to many martial artists at one of his tournaments (Long Beach Int'l or something...I can't remember off the top of my head).

There may have been a sharing of knowledge on both sides, but one was never the instructor of the other.

Cthulhu


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Jimi said:


> Many of Bruces students came from Ed Parkers pool of Black belts so to speak. I am sure they both took a little something from their experience with knowing each other. PEACE


 
I have seen picture of Dan Inosanto training at a Parker school before he started training with Bruce Lee.

AoG


----------



## hongkongfooey

Dan Inosanto did receive a black belt from Ed Parker.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Cthulhu said:


> To my knowledge, Lee never formally trained with Parker; however, Ed Parker did introduce Lee to many martial artists at one of his tournaments (Long Beach Int'l or something...I can't remember off the top of my head).
> 
> There may have been a sharing of knowledge on both sides, but one was never the instructor of the other.
> 
> Cthulhu


Actually, although not formal, Bruce Lee did work with Mr. Parker. From my understanding, Bruce was easily sweepable and Mr. Parker helped him with this problem.
Sean


----------



## Robert Lee

Lets think several of Parkers students gave up Kenpo to learn what Bruce was doing. Second Bruce put his own trwist to his concept of training. Parker and Lee perhaps exchanged ideas But that may be all there was to it


----------



## Rook

Touch Of Death said:


> Actually, although not formal, Bruce Lee did work with Mr. Parker. From my understanding, Bruce was easily sweepable and Mr. Parker helped him with this problem.
> Sean


 
This is problematic in that there are an aweful lot of people that claimed they were the ones responsible for various skills that Bruce developed.  Since Parker and Lee had met, I wouldn't find it hard to believe that they trained together (Inosanto says as much)... but I doubt the stories that Lee's weaknesses were patched by anyone in particular.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Rook said:


> This is problematic in that there are an aweful lot of people that claimed they were the ones responsible for various skills that Bruce developed. Since Parker and Lee had met, I wouldn't find it hard to believe that they trained together (Inosanto says as much)... but I doubt the stories that Lee's weaknesses were patched by anyone in particular.


I didn't say he fixed the problem. I just know that was a lesson gone over and discussed. An issue if you will.
Sean


----------



## hongkongfooey

Robert Lee said:


> Lets think several of Parkers students gave up Kenpo to learn what Bruce was doing. Second Bruce put his own trwist to his concept of training. Parker and Lee perhaps exchanged ideas But that may be all there was to it


 

Yes, some of Parker's students went to train for a little bit with Bruce Lee. Many of those students also came back to Parker.


----------



## Robert Lee

And also some students from the other schools went back saying they were teaching JKD and were expelled from further learning. Parker was right in his ways As was Bruce in his.  Good thing back then was that several of the old timers gave each other respect as they still do today. I  think Parker and Lee respected each other Bruce was a new twist to the Martial Arts in the 60s as little was taught from the Gung Fu side. And Bruce did make a big dent on how we look at the M/A And Parker helped to expose the M/A at an early time will be remembered But both led there own path We have to do the same Learn what we will And make it ours


----------



## Cthulhu

I've heard all kinds of stories saying that such and such instructor from such and such system taught/fixed/trained Lee some technique or another.  I take all those stories with a grain of salt.  A salt lick size grain.

Cthulhu


----------



## Brian Jones

OK, to a point.  Sure some are going to try to cash on on Lee's fame.  But he was human, and he didn't come to America at 18 or 19 and know everythign about the Marital Arts. I odn't think it diminshes anything to say someone helped him, or taught thim something.

Brian Jones


----------



## Robert Lee

Brian Jones said:


> OK, to a point. Sure some are going to try to cash on on Lee's fame. But he was human, and he didn't come to America at 18 or 19 and know everythign about the Marital Arts. I odn't think it diminshes anything to say someone helped him, or taught thim something.
> 
> Brian Jones


Sure Bruce learned from others or was suggested on change to get where he went. Bruce first learned that Just Wing Chun and his size aginst American students he must change He did that very fast. Lees Fame should be over looked Only What Lee exposed As its called Jun Fan or JKD Should be trained As a workable concept Of a M/A  Not because money can be made off of his name. But some like money more Often those do not make the better instructors do they. You have to Lets say Love what you do Or at least like it very much to push your self towards a goal Of learning Not just about Money. Look at Bruce As Man and a guide and learn from what he set out to show with his Art. Then its your No name but yours.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Cthulhu said:


> I've heard all kinds of stories saying that such and such instructor from such and such system taught/fixed/trained Lee some technique or another. I take all those stories with a grain of salt. A salt lick size grain.
> 
> Cthulhu


Makes the Kool-aid taste a bit salty.


----------



## Cthulhu

Touch Of Death said:


> Makes the Kool-aid taste a bit salty.


 
But it's Jim Jones kool-aid, so a little saltiness won't matter in the long run 

Cthulhu


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo

I asked this particular question to a well know American Kenpo female 6th degree black belt who grow up in that area.  She basical knows everyone and if she doesn't the peole that she knows, knows them.  Anyhow, she informed me that for a period of time Bruce Lee actually lived in Parkers house.  I have studied both arts and the motion is very simlar.  So, as to who taught what or who was better or knew more.  Well, that is simply stupid.  Both were very good but I do think that Parker was ahead of Lee in some ways and I think Lee's JKD was very ahead of his time s well.  So, thank you Ed Parker and thank you Bruce Lee for training together.  You both left us enough material for a lifetime.


----------



## Ceicei

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> I asked this particular question to a well know American Kenpo female 6th degree black belt who grow up in that area.  She basical knows everyone and if she doesn't the peole that she knows, knows them.  Anyhow, she informed me that for a period of time Bruce Lee actually lived in Parkers house.  I have studied both arts and the motion is very simlar.  So, as to who taught what or who was better or knew more.  Well, that is simply stupid.  Both were very good but I do think that Parker was ahead of Lee in some ways and I think Lee's JKD was very ahead of his time s well.  So, thank you Ed Parker and thank you Bruce Lee for training together.  You both left us enough material for a lifetime.



Very well said!  :asian:  Why quibble over who said/did more or less and how they influenced the future?  Doesn't matter--we benefitted from them.  Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------



## James Kovacich

hongkongfooey said:


> Yes, some of Parker's students went to train for a little bit with Bruce Lee. Many of those students also came back to Parker.


Dan Inosanto, Larry Hartsell. Jerry Poteet, Steve Golden. All JKD instructors that left Parker as black belts and didn't go back and still teach JKD. I'm sure there are more and I don't know of any that left Bruce to go to Ed. Anyone have any names?


----------



## thatdude

Jimi said:


> Many of Bruces students came from Ed Parkers pool of Black belts so to speak. I am sure they both took a little something from their experience with knowing each other. PEACE



Dan inosanto came from Parker.


----------



## tai scorpio

hi there, while on this topic about parker and lee i can only tell you what i was told from my master(parks) and from my sr.g.m.(german) that the both of them parker & lee train together share ideal and concept of both arts. if you really look at both arts that share the same trapping and blocking techquie.  both arts have the same hand tech. down pack.  and really jkd is kenpo sister art. and i quess the same goes the same for jkd.  all you have to do is watch and learn and you get your awnswer.   thank you   sifu scorpio


----------



## IWishToLearn

Vic Le Roux studied with Bruce Lee & Jerry Poteet, but was firmly rooted with his Kenpo Masters; Ed Parker & Chuck Sullivan.


----------



## MA-Caver

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> So, thank you Ed Parker and thank you Bruce Lee for training together.  You both left us enough material for a lifetime.


Amen to that... they left enough for a life time and beyond. :asian:


----------



## Tim McFatridge

I know I am more than late on jumping into this thread but I just wanted to say... first off...after visiting and posting on several other forums I am so very glad and refreshed to see that people on this forum can have a conversation about Bruce Lee and others he trained with and not let it get ugly.....THANK YOU FOR THAT.

From everyone I have talked to about this topic I have been told that neither Ed Parker or Bruce Lee "trained together", instead they exchanged ideas. Ed Parker met Bruce Lee and was impressed with his abilities and the fact that he was asian and was open to everyone and everything. Ed Parker was very instrumental in helping Bruce get established here in America by inviting Bruce to his tournament in Long Beach. He wanted Bruce Lee to do a demonstration for the crowd because he was impressed with Bruce's speed and technique and how he moved and flowed. He also liked the ideas and philosphies that Bruce had when it came to fighting. So the way I understand it they would get together for a "Think Tank" session if you will. It is also VERY IMPORTANT TO KEEP THIS ONE THING IN MIND.... although Dan Inosanto, Larry Hartsell, Jerry Poteet and others left Ed Parker to train full time with Bruce they always respected Ed Parker and remained to close to him up until his death. The reason most of them left was because they were already black belts under Ed Parker and Bruce offered them something new, something they were all unfamiliar with and the most important thing of all is they ALL received Ed Parker's permission to leave and train with Bruce. 

Just my two cents guys...

Train Hard, Train Smart...and never be to proud to look outside your circle of training for the answers.

Tim McFatridge
www.jkdkali.com


----------

